# Grrrreat!!



## Geckospot (Oct 15, 2005)

Grrrreat!!! Finally the forums are back up. It felt like this site was down forever. Over the past few weeks I hatched out 35+ T. Graminis and my T. Siniesis are just starting to emerge.  

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 15, 2005)

Congrats Geckospot.


----------



## Ian (Oct 15, 2005)

ohh, its great to be back  

I know one persona that will be pleased....yen...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson (Oct 15, 2005)

Although i dont post on here very often, i still read atleast every other day.

Just as i got really into mantids again and was about to start looking for new stock, mantidforum went offline! The only place i could go to to get my fix for mantids was Livefoods invert forum  

But horay its back


----------



## hortus (Oct 15, 2005)

omg i waited sooo long


----------



## micheleinvirginia (Oct 15, 2005)

My gosh I have so much going on and so many new questions. I was so upset the board was down. I now have 4 ooths and 2 of my lineola just molted into adults YAYYY but the big female is such a [email protected]# and has gotten scary huge :shock:


----------



## *Admin* (Oct 15, 2005)

Sorry guys, we're not sure how the site got hacked into again but Leah and Brandy have worked on it so hopefully it's up for good. Thanks!

The roach board doesn't have any of the cool features but you guys can post any mantis questions/sales on the roach board at Allpet Roaches for a temporary outlet if the site has any short-term trouble again.

http://www.angelfire.com/oh2/Roaches


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2005)

Glad it's back


----------

